# Database Discussions > MDX and Analysis Services >  Error browsing a cube

## lister104

Please help i have an error when i try to browse a cube.
= "Unable to browse the cube."
   "Unable to locate the cube." or "Unspecified error."
thanx,
Lister104

----------


## MAK

install latest service pack on the client machine where you are trying to browse the cube.

----------

